# Richwood Lake



## Rembis50

Has anybody ever fished this little lake in Richwood Ohio? I am planning an all-day fishing trip and I am restricted to the bank and would like to fish a smaller body of water. I am located in Kenton Ohio and about an hours drive is my limit. Want to catch bass, crappie, and catfish and this lake seems like a nice little fishing spot. Let me know what you guys think! Thanks!


----------



## fishslim

Great little lake with space to fish from shore. Holds all those species of fish. Used to fish it quite often in years past. Not been there in a few years. Might have some weed growth in spots at least it used to. Got some good fish in it.


----------



## bassbuster065

Huge catfish in there that's bout it in my experience


----------



## bigcatfisher

bassbuster065 said:


> Huge catfish in there that's bout it in my experience


I was also told it holds nice cats


----------



## Rembis50

How about the bass fishing?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gottagofishn

My son and his son's fish it. They report small bass mostly although they have seen some good one's caught there occasionally. Recently they said a friend of their's caught a flathead in the 40lb. range....


----------



## avantifishski

pretty much just a Cat lake due to being stocked by the Richwood rod N gun club..

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rembis50

I love this little lake! Very nicely kept and very "bank fishing friendly". Caught these 2 guys this morning on chicken liver. A 24 and a 25 incher. Not bad for my first trip there


----------



## fishintechnician

It's not a bad lake, seriously lacks cover. I would urge anyone that fish here plz cpr. The lake cannot withstand a lot of pressure. It was stocked by the rod and gun club, at least to my knowledge. There used to be a richwood anglers club that would stock fish but this has been years ago. I am currently working on cleaning up brush around the lake and maybe trying to talk the village into letting me put some cover into the lake for the fish . That's my house in the background of you photo lol. Good catches


----------



## Rembis50

Both fish were caught and released successfully haha. I'm a huge fan of catch and release. Let em go let em grow

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rembis50

Btw both cats were very healthy looking fat fish haha. They are well fed for sure

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## polebender

Great job on the cats! Those are nice fish! You look like one happy camper!&#128515;


----------



## Mr.Good

fishintechnician said:


> It's not a bad lake, seriously lacks cover. I would urge anyone that fish here plz cpr. The lake cannot withstand a lot of pressure. It was stocked by the rod and gun club, at least to my knowledge. There used to be a richwood anglers club that would stock fish but this has been years ago. I am currently working on cleaning up brush around the lake and maybe trying to talk the village into letting me put some cover into the lake for the fish . That's my house in the background of you photo lol. Good catches


My wife grew up in that area. About 15 years ago we took my buddy's boat out on that lake, we were very surprised at how shallow it was all over. He grew up in Richwood also and remembered from swimming in it that it was much deeper. I think they might have dredged it a little a few years back? Are boats even allowed on it now? We just used the electric trolling motor when we were out.


----------



## fishintechnician

Yeah you can pub boats on it, elec motor only. Yeah your average depth is gonna be about 8ft with a couple spots pushing 12. It has silted in slowly over the years from all the organic material that falls in. I'd love to see them do a full dredg on it.


----------



## avantifishski

fishintechnician said:


> Yeah you can pub boats on it, elec motor only. Yeah your average depth is gonna be about 8ft with a couple spots pushing 12. It has silted in slowly over the years from all the organic material that falls in. I'd love to see them do a full dredg on it.


I've fished it hundred times for cats in the rod and gun club catfish tourneys that were held there..but ppl keep the fish so down hill it goes..i know it pretty well good carp there some bass but the Canadian geese are the Huge Organic problem there..lol 

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishintechnician

Yeah tell me about it, those geese suck!!! Pain in the @$$!!! And I remember those tourneys, just thought they were out on by a different organization. I have been tossing together the idea of going to council and seeing if they will let me organize a voulunter group to do improvements on the lake. Not sure if I could get enough people together or enough supplies donated. This lake could be leaps and bounds above where it's at now with just a little work


----------



## avantifishski

im sure you could ,but first it needs to become a catch and release only lake..good luck...

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER

If you convince them to let you put cover in I know a guy who knows a thing or two about making fish cover!


----------



## happy1962

great place to fish lots of crappie an bass cats too


----------



## GIBBS25

That looks like a nice lake. Im a catch and release guy too. I may have to get out there one morning and test the waters. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishintechnician

Was an article in this weeks paper that is talking about people illegally setting bank lines and catching and selling fish, my guess would be to pay lakes. I really wish they would make this lake c&r only.


----------



## GIBBS25

Thats really unfortunate if that is taking place. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## avantifishski

Rembis50 said:


> I love this little lake! Very nicely kept and very "bank fishing friendly". Caught these 2 guys this morning on chicken liver. A 24 and a 25 incher. Not bad for my first trip there


good work now the pressure should really turn this lake on....


----------



## Rembis50

avantifishski said:


> good work now the pressure should really turn this lake on....


Didn't know this lake had so many problems haha. Seemed fine to me


----------



## Peighton mcgary

Were do you catch the flat heads and whats a good bait for them


----------



## fishintechnician

Peighton mcgary said:


> Were do you catch the flat heads and whats a good bait for them



little late to the party, this thread is over 4 years old. The flats are almost non existent in here anymore, my suggestion would be to head to another lake if that's what you are set on catching


----------



## Peighton mcgary

fishintechnician said:


> little late to the party, this thread is over 4 years old. The flats are almost non existent in here anymore, my suggestion would be to head to another lake if that's what you are set on catching


So the flatheads isnt in there anymore


----------



## odell daniel

when my kids were small we would use wheaty dough balls, We caught a few nice catfish, fished it last summer in my buddies sun dolphin, caught some small bass, the lake looks great but I was disappointed with the bass fishing.


----------



## crittergitter

I chuckle every time I see this thread. It's hardly a lake. It's a nice pond. lol


----------



## Peighton mcgary

crittergitter said:


> I chuckle every time I see this thread. It's hardly a lake. It's a nice pond. lol


You know about the flathead


----------



## fishintechnician

Peighton mcgary said:


> So the flatheads isnt in there anymore


There are a few left, but key word is few. Alot of them have been caught and taken out


----------



## madmike

I quit fishing here cause who ever owned richwood, let people jug and trout line it. They took out 90% of the fish. They also kill carp who ever runs this lake is metally retarded.


----------

